# Bienenmaden



## lagerfeuer1971 (28. Juni 2005)

Hi !
Ich habe jetzt ein neues Hobby angefangen,nähmlich die Imkerei (bringt mehr ein als Angeln     )
Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal mit Bienenmaden (genauer Drohnenmaden) mein Glück versuchen.
So wie ich das sehe sind diese Maden aber um einiges weicher als normale Maden und laufen schon aus so wie man nur etwas zu fest zu langt...
Hat jemand einen Tipp wie die Bienenmaden am besten anzuködern sind ?
Oder ist es besser Bienenlarven als Köder zu nehmen,die sind etwas zäher ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Bienenmaden sind gut um auf Brassen oder Aal zu fischen.

Einfach eine auf den Haken aufziehen und eine davor....


----------



## nikmark (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Ich hoffe, du verwechselst nicht Bienenmaden mit Bienenmaden   
Die im Handel erhätlichen "Bienenmaden" stammen nämlich gar nicht von der Biene sondern von der Wachsmottenraupe !!!
Du musst schon die Werbestrategen fragen, warum sie die in Bienenmaden umgetauft haben  |uhoh: 

Soweit ich aber weiss, sind bis auf die Wachsmottenraupe (Bienenmade ;-) ) alle anderen Larven als Köder eher ungeeignet !

Nikmark


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (29. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Naja, zum Stippen könnten die echten Bienenmaden/Larven schon taugen da die Montage ja vorsichtig aufs Wasser "gesetzt"wird.Es sei denn es gäbe eine Methode sie etwas zäher zu machen (trocknen ?)


----------



## Drohne (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*



			
				lagerfeuer1971 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi !
> Ich habe jetzt ein neues Hobby angefangen,nähmlich die Imkerei (bringt mehr ein als Angeln  )
> Jetzt möchte ich gerne mal mit Bienenmaden (genauer Drohnenmaden) mein Glück versuchen.
> So wie ich das sehe sind diese Maden aber um einiges weicher als normale Maden und laufen schon aus so wie man nur etwas zu fest zu langt...
> ...


 
*Servus Lagerfeuer!*

Vorerst eine kleine aber wichtige Korrektur.|gr:#d 

*Bienenmaden sind keine Maden wie allgemein angenommen wird, sondern Larven und eignen sich nicht zum Fischen!!!* 
Falls Du welche verwendest wird Ambrosi Dir mit Sicherheit böse sein.#q 

Der Unterschied ist folgender: 
Larven bekommen als Futter Pollen bzw. Pflanzenteile jedweder Art.
Maden sind hingegen Verwerter von Aas und stinken auch dementsprechend.

*Noch etwas:* die Imkerei ist kein Hobby sondern ein knallharter, aber sehr schöner Job. Verdienen -wie Du Augenzwinkernd anmerkst- kannst Du hier nur als Vollprofi und nicht als Hobbyimker wie offenbar Du einer bist. :m 

*Übrigens*: Bienenmaden, die immer wieder im Fischereihandel angeboten werden sind die Larven der großen Wachsmotte. Eigentlich neben der Varroa Milbe:c der größte Feind der Imkerschaft.

Falls Du weitere Infos brauchst, bitte nur per PM.

Liebe Grüße und gut Flug

Drohe, -der wie oben angemerkt- mit den Bienen tanzt


----------



## lagerfeuer1971 (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

Servus Drohne !

Die Imkerei kann schon Hobby sein ,sofern kein wirtschaftlicher gedanke dahinter steckt.Verdienen will ich dabei nichts.Genau so wenig wie ich mit meinen Fischen etwas verdienen will.Bin schon froh wenn es für den Eigenverbrauch und ein paar Bekannte reicht (an Honig und an Filets).
Ich sehe Imkerei und Fischerei absolut nicht als knallharten Job sondern als angenehme,entspannende Freizeit !


----------



## DerStipper (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*

jepp das was verkauft wird sind Wachsmottenlarven. Bekomme die jetzt um die Zeit immer von nem Imker der wird mir am liebsten Geld für die Viecher geben so froh ist der und meint immer ich sei dumm die dinger zu holen


----------



## Drohne (30. Juni 2005)

*AW: Bienenmaden*



			
				DerStipper schrieb:
			
		

> jepp das was verkauft wird sind Wachsmottenlarven. Bekomme die jetzt um die Zeit immer von nem Imker der wird mir am liebsten Geld für die Viecher geben so froh ist der und meint immer ich sei dumm die dinger zu holen


 
*Genau so ist es und klug gedacht!:m *

Auch ich gebe gerne und gratis die von Wachsmotten befallenen Waben an Interessenten weiter. Manchmal fragen mich auch Kunden ob man diese gefräßigen Tiere allenfalls züchten kann. Da dies relativ leicht ist, wird auf Wunsch stets eine Anleitung mitgegeben. 

Liebe Grüße und Petri Heil von

Drohne


----------

